# Economical Canada Bear Hunt



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Anyone have suggestions for an economical bear hunt in Canada?

Myself and three others were not drawn for mule deer tags, for a "do it yourself" type hunt we planned. Now it seems our only alternative is a bear hunt (most other license deadlines are past).

Does anyone have suggestions for a guide in Canada that offers hunts for <$1000? If we need to cook on our own that is fine.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

If you're looking for a hunt where the "guide" baits an area and you hunt it there are quite a few outfitters in Ontario.They aren't really guided in the "out west" sense,but you stand a pretty good chance of getting a bear.
The places I've been offer bear hunts in the $700can. range...you cook your own food.Fishing,small game and boats will run you extra.You drive in, there are a lot of places from Soo,ON all the way to Nakina you can go, depends how far you want to drive.
I'd start calling now as these places book a year or two in advance,but you should be able to find a place without too much trouble..they generally have unlimited tags(at least where I've been) but you kind of want to go before moose season..it gets cold then and they'll den up on you.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

You may need to do some homework. Google "Ontario Bear hunt" Pick a few that are in your $ range, then call the contacts. When you have a few picked out, post your top picks on here and see if anyone has any info on those outfitters. 
In '99 I hunted with Call of the North out of Geraldton ON. Price then was $850us (+tag) for 6 nights. Lodgeing included, but you cook. They provided FREE Walleye fishing at that time also. The camp went 4 for 6 that week, largst 250lb smallest 100lb. A good outfit but not great, is how I would rate it. A great outfit will take you off the "beaten path" a bit farther, which IMO will put you on bigger and more bear. 
Now, I will tell you what I tell everyone interested in guided bear hunts...MAINE. Maine has more black bear per Square mile then ONT.(at least that was what I read). If you hunt Maine you take away some of the hassle and cost of registering your guns (oh also remember handguns are illigal in Canada). There are no board checks to go through. The price is the same, and depending on how far you plan on going into ONT, approximately the same drive. 
I had a far better time in Maine. The price was over the 1000 limit that you set, but food was included. The food was great also, nothing Like Maine Lobster!!! If you go, make sure you take an extra cooler to bring some back !!!
I hunted with Mountain View Drifter http://www.mountainviewdrifter.com/
I rate that outfit great. He works very hard to put you on BIG bears. Not everyone has the patience to wait for a big bear.
Do a google search of Maine outfitters, you may find one in your price range. Good Luck


----------



## stirfry (Aug 15, 2004)

don't take this the wrong way but if your looking for cheap your in the wrong sport. nothing is cheap any more my friend i hunt in saskatchewan and last year i paid 1.800 american this year they wan't 2.800 so were done there. and coyote is wright maine is a good spot and cheaper than canada also look at idaho i saw a place in bear hunting magazine that was 1.600 and a two bear limit and thats cool! so good luck and don't be mad and remember you get what you pay for. www.lostlakesoutfitters.com


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I can tell you what previous posters have said is true. Most of the rip off hunts I hear about bear hunting are the cheap hunts. Spend a lttle more and come back happy even if you not successful. I know my Saskatchewan whitetail outfitter runs spring bear hunts for $1850, everything included except maybe tags. That is for two bears also. I know a couple of guys from Alpena who took big bears with him last year. One was 19" and the other was 21". I guess the outfitter filmed the hunts and has video of them. We were suppose to watch it in camp last year but did not get a chance.

Bob


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

This fall will be my 3rd hunt in 4 years with Rick Dickson outfitters. He is out of Wawa, Ont. and runs a very well camp. He has options to accomidate allmost any hunter. We do the Pukaskwa(sp?) camp. Cost is $1000 but cant remember if that is US or Can. It is a completly on your own hunt. They supply the bait and a very remote cabin and it is up to you to keep the baits tended and do your own cooking/cleaning. Guide show's you around the first day and comes and checks on you and to see if you need more bait, about mid-week. I beleive that hunt is book this year but do a search for Rick Dickson bear hunts and you will find his number.
He also has a White lake hunt but I DO NOT reccommend that one. It is an all lake hunt, meaning the only way to and from your camp and blinds is by boat. White lake is huge and it is a real pain in the arse traveling back to camp at dark. Very exausting hunt. Good fishing though. 
If you can find him let me know and I can get some info to ya.


----------



## Brownbear (Feb 20, 2004)

I also recommend Rick Dickson's bear hunts. Cost for 2005 is $950 in U.S Funds.
You supply your own lodging (we camped near the area we where hunting), Rick will also help with getting a cabin in the area for you. They supply the bait sites and the bait. This hunt is the standard hunt, the Pukaskwa and White Lake hunts cost $1050 U.S. Great place to hunt and some real nice bears.


----------



## Brownbear (Feb 20, 2004)

Rick Dicksons Bear Hunts #(705) 856-2850


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

wyle_e_coyote said:


> In '99 I hunted with Call of the North out of Geraldton ON. . Good Luck


 I've hunted and fished the Geraldton area since I was a little kid.It's a pretty good area if you're looking for bears and the folks that run Call of the North are good people.It's fairly easy to get to I-75 to Hwy 17 up to Hwy101...there's a shortcut through the bush,but you really need to know the area.Takes about 15-17 hours to get there.
I'm sure you can find them on-line.Also...Wild Goose Lake Resort,but they recently changed owners and I can't personally vouch for them now.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Houston Lake Lodge...there's website.


----------



## skyblaster (Oct 26, 2001)

if you come across roger's bear den in your search for an outfitter, *STAY AWAY. * they are absolutely the bottom of the barrel. they are cheap and you get what you pay for. do yourself a favorite and spend a little more money, you'll be alot more happy in the long run.


----------



## BEARKILL (May 2, 2001)

I have hunted three times at Lowe's Black Bear Camp in ont. I have gotten a bear two out of three times. First was a 300 lb second was was 165 lbs. I shot the second one cause it had a white star on its chest. The third time I had a chance at a bear but blew it by moving and the bear seen me. Any ways this camp is run by the nicest people. I think it is a $1000.00 a person check it out. Lots of bears and every time I have been there seven out of ten get there bears. Most are going for bigger that is why there rate is a little low. www.blackbearcamp.com


----------



## Spanky3 (Dec 22, 2004)

I have hunted with Ron LaForge in Caramat ,Ontario. He runs a camp called The Bear's Den.I hunted with him a few years back and would highly recommend. His web sight is www.thebearden.com . e-mail- [email protected]. Phone is 1-888-311-1181. Web sight says $1050 for a 7 day hunt.When I went he only took bow hunters. Now with only fall hunting he also handles rifle hunters.Last time I was there bowhunters took 2 pope and young bears that week. Great time , you will meet and enjoy some great hunters while there.


----------

